# Add an Application?



## Dr Sarcastor

Has anyone used the new "add and application" area of the Premiere. It asks for an IP address of a computer or server running a TiVo compatible application but I'm not really sure what it's looking for. If anyone has any insight please let me know.


----------



## orangeboy

This is the only one that I know of: http://www.apps.tv/


----------



## Rich8899

Okay, let's expand the question....

Can anyone define this feature? Is it a future possibility? An invite for development?

Just curious. Someone out there knows what this is all about.

Oh, BTW...I tried the IP listed on the apps.tv site and it did nothing.


----------



## orangeboy

Rich8899 said:


> Okay, let's expand the question....
> 
> Can anyone define this feature? Is it a future possibility? An invite for development?
> 
> Just curious. Someone out there knows what this is all about.
> 
> Oh, BTW...I tried the IP listed on the apps.tv site and it did nothing.


There's a HME SDK for developers to create their own apps. Google TiVo SDK to find more apps...

I just added that IP address on another TiVo and got the apps.tv Subscription Manager application. I followed it to Browse Apps and just now added Sudoku. Works for me! :up:


----------



## Rich8899

Orange...Premier's?? Hmm... I'll try again.

Still begs to question the vision of this feature. Sodoku? Please someone say it's bigger than that!


----------



## orangeboy

Rich8899 said:


> Orange...Premier's?? Hmm... I'll try again.
> 
> Still begs to question the vision of this feature. Sodoku? Please someone say it's bigger than that!


Yes, this was on my Premiere. I've "used" the apps.tv on my Series3 in the past.


----------



## CuriousMark

Rich8899 said:


> Can anyone define this feature? Is it a future possibility? An invite for development?


It allows for the DVR to visit remote sites that host TiVo HME applications. You can develop applications using the SDK or other third party tools. TiVo pushed for developers to sign on and there is even a forum dedicated to supporting those developers. Did I mention this has been around for years?

This is NOT like an iPhone app. Those run on the phone. This service is more like a special function web browser and the "apps" run on the provider's web server.

I believe TiVo gave up on this due to the very low level of interest.


----------



## wmcbrine

They've kind of stopped promoting it, and they aren't releasing new versions of the SDK, but I wouldn't say they've given up on it, exactly -- they use it a lot themselves, for things like Netflix, YouTube, etc. Now, I think they want to shift focus to a new platform with the Premiere, but so far we have no info on that, and HME will still be the only way to add apps to the S3 and S2.

For those who prefer other languages than Java, there are some alternatives to TiVo's SDK, like my own HME for Python (see my sig). Currently the main apps that use this are my Reversi game on apps.tv, and HME/VLC (see sig), the original third-party video streaming app for TiVos.


----------



## CuriousMark

wmcbrine said:


> They've kind of stopped promoting it, and they aren't releasing new versions of the SDK, but I wouldn't say they've given up on it, exactly -- they use it a lot themselves, for things like Netflix, YouTube, etc.


True, but since they haven't shared the SDK changes that are needed to do some of those things that Netflix and YouTube do, it isn't really developer friendly anymore.

I am hoping that TiVo comes back and revisits this now that they have the Premiere. I expect though that Premiere apps may be more akin to iPhone apps, running in a sandbox on the DVR itself. Of course that is pure speculation, we just have to wait and see what TiVo does.

BTW, your apps are great!


----------



## mriman

apps.tv Is it gone forever? Seems to be down and "Add an Application" on my Premiere, I enter the IP 209.97.196.52 and press "Select" on the remote as instructed pretty much NOTHING happens most of the time.

When it does, It may just go back to Tivo Central or it gives an Error message, "No Service No PING". I can ping that address from my computer, leading me to suspect it there is no longer an active server at that address.


P.S. Can't get the Select button to do anything? Try entering the IP address as 209 097 196 052 without arrowing from frame to frame.


----------



## orangeboy

mriman said:


> apps.tv Is it gone forever? Seems to be down and "Add an Application" on my Premiere, I enter the IP 209.97.196.52 and press "Select" on the remote as instructed pretty much NOTHING happens most of the time.
> 
> When it does, It may just go back to Tivo Central or it gives an Error message, "No Service No PING". I can ping that address from my computer, leading me to suspect it there is no longer an active server at that address.
> 
> P.S. Can't get the Select button to do anything? Try entering the IP address as 209 097 196 052 without arrowing from frame to frame.


Nope. Your issue is local. I just fired up Sudoku, and it plays fine from apps.tv.


----------



## mriman

I got to thinking.... Switched to SD menus and entering the IP listed in messages above worked just fine. Switched back to HD menu system and the apps.tv Manager and subscribed apps are still there.

The problem seems to have been in using the HD menu system to try to enter the server IP address. 

Can any one verify this is a consistent problem.

Loving my Tivo Premeire with all its quirks.


----------

